# {résolu} Utilisation Clean my mac



## bsketeur (11 Février 2015)

bonjour à a tous après avoir réussi tent bien que mal a faire un hackintosh fonctionnel sous 10,9,5 y a t'il un danger si j'utilise clean my mac ?


----------



## Locke (11 Février 2015)

bsketeur a dit:


> y a t'il un danger si j'utilise clean my mac


Oui, et je te conseille fortement de faire une recherche et tu vas t'apercevoir qu'il y a une pelletée de messages avec énormément de dysfonctionnements suite à son utilisation.

Pas touche, ni de près, ni de loin. Sinon tu aurais tout intérêt à utiliser le petit frère de Onyx qui est Maintenance... http://www.titanium.free.fr/maintenance.html ...et ça suffira dans les grandes lignes.

Ne pas oublier de faire des sauvegardes, soit avec Time Machine ou de faire un clone _(le strict minimum)_ avec Carbon Copy Cloner ou SuperDuper!.

Si tu manques d'informations, et si tu ne connais pas, fais donc un grand tour chez OS X Facile... http://www.osxfacile.com ...il y en a d'autres, mais j'aime bien celui-là.


----------



## bsketeur (11 Février 2015)

ok merci pour les infos je desinstall de suite alors


----------



## Locke (11 Février 2015)

bsketeur a dit:


> ok merci pour les infos je desinstall de suite alors


Ce serait souhaitable.


----------



## bsketeur (11 Février 2015)

c'est fait merci


----------



## polyzargone (12 Février 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Oui, et je te conseille fortement de faire une recherche et tu vas t'apercevoir qu'il y a une pelletée de messages avec énormément de dysfonctionnements suite à son utilisation.



Heu pardon mais c'est parfaitement faux !

Je l'utilise depuis bien longtemps sur mes Hacks et je n'ai jamais eu de problèmes particuliers avec CleanMyMac. Je n'irais pas jusqu'à dire qu'il est vraiment efficace mais en tout cas, il ne fait aucun dégât.

Quant à la recherche, je viens de taper simplement "CleanMyMac Hackintosh" dans Google et je n'ai pas trouvé la pelletée de messages dont tu parles. Je vois vraiment pas en quoi il causerait plus de problème sur un Hack que sur un Mac… Dois-je rappeler que la seule différence entre les deux, c'est l'obligation d'installer un bootloader ? Après, c'est OS X sur l'un comme sur l'autre.

C'est quand même étrange d'aller conseiller d'utiliser Onyx qui est susceptible de faire bien plus de "dégâts" que CleanMyMac


----------



## bsketeur (12 Février 2015)

Merci poly comme quoi il faut pas forcément écouter les modérateurs qui peuvent aussi ce tromper.  Donc je peu réinstaller et puis je peut utiliser completement


----------



## polyzargone (12 Février 2015)

Bien sûr !

Et je le répète, Onyx me semble plus "dangereux" que CleanMyMac qui, hônnetement, ne fait pas grand chose 

Après, j'utilise également Onyx quand je veux faire certaines choses que ne fait pas CleanMyMac, mais tant que tu sais ce que tu fais, il n'y a aucun danger. D'autant qu'avec CleanMyMac, tu n'as pas non plus 36 options comme dans Onyx.

De toute manière, Hack ou pas, les risques sont les mêmes pour tous. C'est comme sur Windows, si tu commence à faire n'importe quoi avec CCCleaner, ben faut pas t'étonner


----------



## Locke (12 Février 2015)

polyzargone a dit:


> Heu pardon mais c'est parfaitement faux !


Je t'invite sérieusement à faire une recherche dans les forums.  Si, si, et on reparlera après.

Tu fais partie de ceux qui ne rencontrent pas de problème et c'est une bonne chose, mais pitié, laisse les autres ne pas s'engouffrer dans un processus qui généralement conduit à une réinstallation. 



polyzargone a dit:


> Et je le répète, Onyx me semble plus "dangereux" que CleanMyMac qui, hônnetement, ne fait pas grand chose


Ca c'est ton point de vue, mais en regard de tous ceux qui l'utilisent, il faut que tu relativises les choses en disant qu'il ne fait rien ! 



polyzargone a dit:


> Quant à la recherche, je viens de taper simplement "CleanMyMac Hackintosh" dans Google et je n'ai pas trouvé la pelletée de messages dont tu parles


Fais une recherche globale dans les forums et pas que dans une section... https://forums.macg.co/search/20674/?q=CleanMyMac&o=date



bsketeur a dit:


> Merci poly comme quoi il faut pas forcément écouter les modérateurs qui peuvent aussi ce tromper. Donc je peu réinstaller et puis je peut utiliser completement


Après tout, c'est ton problème mais ne viens pas pleurer après, te voila averti.


----------



## polyzargone (12 Février 2015)

Bon, j'ai fait une recherche rapide sur le forum "Bricolo & hackintosh" de macg avec "cleanmymac".

Résultats : ce topic

sur le forum "Bricolo & hackintosh" de macg avec "clean my mac".

Résultats : plus de 1000 posts dont *la plupart* sont sur les autres forums de Macg.

Alors si la question est "Est-il risqué d'utiliser CleanMyMac sur un Hackintosh ?", la réponse est pas plus que sur un Mac.
Si la question est "CleanMyMac est-il un logiciel dangereux", mon avis est que non, pas plus qu'Onyx. Après, chacun fait ce qu'il veut comme tu le soulignes.

Bref, n'ayant ni le temps ni l'envie de les lire tous, je me suis contenté de la première page.

À part "Très utile si tu souhaites foutre la merde sur ton mac" trouvé dans ce post sur lequel on retrouve aussi "Perso je l'utilise une fois par semaine et c'est plutôt pratique", je n'ai pas trouvé d'argument convaincant quant à sa nocivité.

Quand je dis qu'il ne fait pratiquement rien, je veux dire qu'il ne fait rien qui empêcherait le bon fonctionnement d'un Mac ou d'un Hack. Après, si l'OS est corrompu du fait d'une utilisation un peu "laxiste", c'est un autre problème.

Mais bon, je n'ai pas la science infuse et il existe très certainement des cas où son utilisation a pu poser problème (ou bien n'était-ce qu'une accumulation d'autres problèmes…). Je ne défend pas CleanMyMac pour le défendre mais il ne faut pas non plus exagérer et le déconseiller à tout prix !

Là aussi faut relativiser. Si on en arrive à devoir réinstaller son système, c'est que le problème était bien plus grave ! 

Quant à Onyx, peux tu m'expliquer en quoi il serait plus sûr que CleanMyMac entre les mains d'un novice ?


----------



## Locke (12 Février 2015)

polyzargone a dit:


> Quant à Onyx, peux tu m'expliquer en quoi il serait plus sûr que CleanMyMac entre les mains d'un novice ?


Si je relativises sur Onyx...
- Onyx qui existe depuis belle lurette ne pose aucun problème, disons pour un utilisateur de Mac ayant quelques années d'expérience
- Maintenance est le petit frère de Onyx avec moins d'options et convient très bien pour les débutants.

Tous les produits de Titanium... http://www.titanium.free.fr

Le problème de CleanMyMac est que 95% des utilisateurs font un réglage de tous les paramètres au maximum en pensant que cela résoudre d'un seul coup leurs problèmes, et bingo ils sont obligés de faire une réinstallation complète tellement leur OS X est complètement en dysfonctionnement. Parfois c'est partiel, d'autres fois c'est la totale.

Maintenant, je sais aussi à quoi m'attendre dans la mesure ou je ne me contente pas que d'écrire, je teste sur un MBP qui me sert de souffre douleur et j'ai moi aussi fait des réglages au maximum et adieu mon bel OS X. 



bsketeur a dit:


> Merci poly comme quoi il faut pas forcément écouter *les modérateurs qui peuvent aussi ce tromper*.


Et heureusement d'ailleurs, ce ne serait pas drôle, vous avez le droit de vous moquer.


----------



## polyzargone (12 Février 2015)

OK,

On ne vas pas s'éterniser la dessus non plus et de toute manière, je ne peux que parler de ma propre expérience 
Je fais donc comme les 95% des gens, je mets tout au max, je ne me pose pas plus de question et je n'ai pas de problème. Crois moi, étant sur Hackintosh la plupart du temps, si je devais réinstaller mon système à chaque fois que j'utilise CleanMyMac, il y a bien longtemps qu'il aurait fini à la corbeille 

En revanche, je ne le fais pas pour "régler mes problèmes" et en espérant qu'il va tout résoudre. Là, je suis d'accord avec toi, c'est un mauvais calcul. Si problème il y a, CleanMyMac n'y pourra pas grand chose. C'est pourquoi je dis que les réinstallations de système ne sont pas liées à l'utilisation du logiciel mais à d'autres causes plus importantes.

Tu le dis toi même, ton MacBook Pro te sert de souffre douleur. Peut-être est-ce aussi pour ça que tu en arrive à devoir réinstaller ton OS


----------



## jacghit (13 Février 2015)

Je l'ai déjà dit dans un autre fils : je me sers régulièrement de CleanMyMac 2 et je n'ai jamais eu le moindre problème. Par contre, il faut bien le configurer dans ses préférences


----------



## Locke (13 Février 2015)

polyzargone a dit:


> Peut-être est-ce aussi pour ça que tu en arrive à devoir réinstaller ton OS


Oh que non, je ne réinstalle pas à proprement parler, mais un simple clone suffit à le restaurer. J'ai aussi une arme secrète qui me permet de tester n'importe quel logiciel à 100 % et sans provoquer de dysfonctionnements. Un simple redémarrage et pfuitttttt, y'a plus rien. Mais ça, c'est mon secret.


----------



## polyzargone (13 Février 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Oh que non, je ne réinstalle pas à proprement parler, mais un simple clone suffit à le restaurer.



Ça revient un peu au même concrètement, non ? Et au final, ça revient aussi à cloner un OS qui n'est peut-être pas très stable


----------



## Locke (13 Février 2015)

polyzargone a dit:


> 1) Ça revient un peu au même concrètement, non ? 2) Et au final, ça revient aussi à cloner un OS qui n'est peut-être pas très stable


1) Entre 15 minutes pour un clone et une journée de réinstallation, y'a pas photo. Et t'inquiète, avec mon arme secrète, un redémarrage suffit sans jamais mettre les mains dans le cambouis. 
2) Mes clones sont toujours faits tout de suite après une installation partielle _(que OS X), _ou totale _(avec tous mes logiciels)_.


----------



## polyzargone (13 Février 2015)

Bon, si tu veux mais ça ne prouve pas que CleanMyMac soit le responsable de cette "réinstallation".

Pour ma part, lorsque c'est nécessaire, je reparts sur une Clean install et je migre mes applis, docs & réglages système depuis une sauvegarde Time Machine. Ça prends pas une journée et ça permet de repartir sur des bases saines.

Enfin, chacun sa méthode et je ne dis pas ça ironiquement ou sarcastiquement 
Et puis au final, il faut *toujours* faire des backups, quelque soit l'utilisation qu'on fait de son Mac/Hack. Après, on peut tester tout ce qu'on veut et se faire sa propre opinion


----------

